# LFTS 11/4



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Three more little dudes, all from different directions in the last 10 minutes. Sun is poking out and a little breeze is kicking up. Now we're talking.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Sitting 10-2, maybe 3 today.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

aacosta said:


> if you need a fellow Lenawee county member to help you thin the herd im your guy haha


I would tell you where to go but the landowner there is heavily armed and doesn't take well to unknown people on his land lol Don't ask me how I know that !!!


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Should a let it rip, especially if you got an antlerless tag than you may not have to burn one of your combo tags
> 
> Ground check em!!!


I do have a Doe tag. Never really thought about using the Tag that way. I usually would use the Doe tags to thin the herd and let the button bucks and small spikes get bigger.


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

xebadir said:


> So up late, lower than I’d like but couldn’t be happier to be out and hunting again.


Way to get back out there! I lost my first deer I ever shot a few years ago. Trailed her for a looooong ways before blood trail stopped and I was lost in the woods searching for her. Tough lessons but necessary for growth in the woods! Good luck!


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Lots of rut action this morning. Saw a nice one but out of range. Got doe's bedded close by. Quiet now, hoping for some mid day movement then I gotta get outta here. I'd stay all day if I could.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Bucks are chasing all around me, been able to see 3 so far, one was older but no tine length. I'm gonna sit for a while more the action has been picking up the last half hour.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

xebadir said:


> Doe followed by a 4 point scraping up a storm at 70 yards. Gave him a grunt and he turned but couldn’t get him away from the tail. Definitely active area.


9:20 A.M. ,deer out back where it was logged ending about three weeks ago.
More traffic noticed back there since logging , than before.

You're all set!


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Fairly slow morning for me so far. 3 bucks and a few does. This 2 yr old is running himself ragged around here seen him a couple times this morning chasing and looking for does. Saw him two days ago when I hunted this ground blind for the first time....First time ever bowhunting for deer out of one. Saw 5 bucks that morning a 3yr old and two 2's couple lil guys and some does - nothing payed any attention, today either, to it so I'm liking it. Put it up 2 weeks ago and brushed it in a lil.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Boys first bow deer. I couldn't be more proud. He must get his patience and shooting skills from his mom. 

Four Sita together and the only thing we've had was two deer blow at us. This morning we had a 3pt and this 8pt come down to us. The 3pt walked right to the base of our tree and the 8pt started acting funny with the wind. Then the 8pt walked straight away from us and didn't stop until he hit a shooting lane at 50 yds. I tried convincing my boy, with hand signals, to shoot the 3pt which was still 10 yds away bit he didn't want it. 

As luck would have it the 8pt made a huge turn and walked straight toward our mock scrap, my boy drilled him at 18 yds. The buck ran off about 40 yds and did the wobble walk in a half circle then rolled down a hill. 

Best part of it was last night he saw the Tinks 69 scent and just knew that was the one he wanted to try. 16 year old boy and the 69 on the bottle had me spending $8.....well worth it.


----------



## digdoghog (Nov 6, 2005)

anagranite said:


> Boys first bow deer. I couldn't be more proud. He must get his patience and shooting skills from his mom.
> 
> Four Sita together and the only thing we've had was two deer blow at us. This morning we had a 3pt and this 8pt come down to us. The 3pt walked right to the base of our tree and the 8pt started acting funny with the wind. Then the 8pt walked straight away from us and didn't stop until he hit a shooting lane at 50 yds. I tried convincing my boy, with hand signals, to shoot the 3pt which was still 10 yds away bit he didn't want it.
> 
> ...


Good looking buck. Tell your son nice job. Love that he had the patience to wait for the bigger buck.


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

anagranite said:


> Boys first bow deer. I couldn't be more proud. He must get his patience and shooting skills from his mom.
> 
> Four Sita together and the only thing we've had was two deer blow at us. This morning we had a 3pt and this 8pt come down to us. The 3pt walked right to the base of our tree and the 8pt started acting funny with the wind. Then the 8pt walked straight away from us and didn't stop until he hit a shooting lane at 50 yds. I tried convincing my boy, with hand signals, to shoot the 3pt which was still 10 yds away bit he didn't want it.
> 
> ...


That is freaking awesome! Congrats to you both on a day you will never forget.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

anagranite said:


> Boys first bow deer. I couldn't be more proud. He must get his patience and shooting skills from his mom.
> 
> Four Sita together and the only thing we've had was two deer blow at us. This morning we had a 3pt and this 8pt come down to us. The 3pt walked right to the base of our tree and the 8pt started acting funny with the wind. Then the 8pt walked straight away from us and didn't stop until he hit a shooting lane at 50 yds. I tried convincing my boy, with hand signals, to shoot the 3pt which was still 10 yds away bit he didn't want it.
> 
> ...


Hell Yeah that's awesome!


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

Not in the woods today but taking a friend I met November 1st to the taxidermist…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

anagranite said:


> Boys first bow deer. I couldn't be more proud. He must get his patience and shooting skills from his mom.
> 
> Four Sita together and the only thing we've had was two deer blow at us. This morning we had a 3pt and this 8pt come down to us. The 3pt walked right to the base of our tree and the 8pt started acting funny with the wind. Then the 8pt walked straight away from us and didn't stop until he hit a shooting lane at 50 yds. I tried convincing my boy, with hand signals, to shoot the 3pt which was still 10 yds away bit he didn't want it.
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Great story and one you will remember for a long time. Nice buck!!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just had a young basket rack 8 point cruise through at 50 yds. 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

anagranite said:


> Boys first bow deer. I couldn't be more proud. He must get his patience and shooting skills from his mom.
> 
> Four Sita together and the only thing we've had was two deer blow at us. This morning we had a 3pt and this 8pt come down to us. The 3pt walked right to the base of our tree and the 8pt started acting funny with the wind. Then the 8pt walked straight away from us and didn't stop until he hit a shooting lane at 50 yds. I tried convincing my boy, with hand signals, to shoot the 3pt which was still 10 yds away bit he didn't want it.
> 
> ...


Looks like a PERFECT shot! Awesome pics!


----------



## bobsbeads (Jan 19, 2014)

Skibum said:


> Awesome! Let me know how you like it. 269 days...
> 
> Go get 'em guys.


You will love it , I retired 24 years ago .


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

MrFysch said:


> Last day of work for me..re-retirement starts officially when I leave the job today. Should be at camp around dark thirty for an extended hunt. Good luck today hunters.


you managed your re-tirement time for the rut???? We have a new God!! enjoy


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Both my brothers down on the farm in Cass just shot bucks in the last 45 minutes. Good stuff can happen middle of the day this time of year!!! I've received pics of one...nice 8 point. The other just started tracking, but sounds good. I'll post some pics in a bit!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

MrFysch said:


> Last day of work for me..re-retirement starts officially when I leave the job today. Should be at camp around dark thirty for an extended hunt. Good luck today hunters.


Retirement is the greatest thing ever! You'll be busy every day.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

rdwings926 said:


> Hipe pic went thru


Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

anagranite said:


> My son just shot his first bow buck. Looked like it went down 30 yds from the shot. Pics to come soon if we have service on the ground


Awesome!!!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

anagranite said:


> Boys first bow deer. I couldn't be more proud. He must get his patience and shooting skills from his mom.
> 
> Four Sita together and the only thing we've had was two deer blow at us. This morning we had a 3pt and this 8pt come down to us. The 3pt walked right to the base of our tree and the 8pt started acting funny with the wind. Then the 8pt walked straight away from us and didn't stop until he hit a shooting lane at 50 yds. I tried convincing my boy, with hand signals, to shoot the 3pt which was still 10 yds away bit he didn't want it.
> 
> ...


Congrats to the young man!! Hopefully you were videoing it all. 




MrFysch said:


> I've been waiting many years to bowhunt this week before rifle season. Usually racing to close out a job and then scrambling to get my rifle stand ready a couple days before season starts.


Congrats on retirement Ron! Those poor walleye in Saginaw are in trouble......


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

anagranite said:


> Boys first bow deer. I couldn't be more proud. He must get his patience and shooting skills from his mom.
> 
> Four Sita together and the only thing we've had was two deer blow at us. This morning we had a 3pt and this 8pt come down to us. The 3pt walked right to the base of our tree and the 8pt started acting funny with the wind. Then the 8pt walked straight away from us and didn't stop until he hit a shooting lane at 50 yds. I tried convincing my boy, with hand signals, to shoot the 3pt which was still 10 yds away bit he didn't want it.
> 
> ...


Great buck! Congrats to the bow


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

anagranite said:


> Boys first bow deer. I couldn't be more proud. He must get his patience and shooting skills from his mom.
> 
> Four Sita together and the only thing we've had was two deer blow at us. This morning we had a 3pt and this 8pt come down to us. The 3pt walked right to the base of our tree and the 8pt started acting funny with the wind. Then the 8pt walked straight away from us and didn't stop until he hit a shooting lane at 50 yds. I tried convincing my boy, with hand signals, to shoot the 3pt which was still 10 yds away bit he didn't want it.
> 
> ...


Good old Tink’s! Congrats to ya both.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Ended up calling it for the morning hunt. No other sightings. Heard voices on the way out and found out there is a camp a half mile up the road.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

About ready to head back out. This morning was wild with nonstop buck action. Pretty sure there was a hot doe in the area. The big guy I'm after appeared to bed down close by and I'm hoping he's still there. This morning he passed tight behind my tree where I couldn't shoot. Getting closer.🙂


----------



## masonp2530 (Dec 27, 2014)

Saw a lot of midday activity driving home from college in Grand Rapids! In the stand in genesee county. Goodluck all!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Checking in at Clair county first sit in this woods for 2 seasons and look what I found where I normally sit


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Trying to lay one down tonight! Wind isn’t quite what they predicted but the thermals are just right. Sitting downwind of thick autumn olive thicket. Good luck, all!


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

Old lund said:


> Checking in at Clair county first sit in this woods for 2 seasons and look what I found where I normally sit


Nice to see some little ash trees popping up here and there. Oh, and the rub aint too bad either


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

snuck out of work at 11, in a tree by 2 in Huron county. Hunting a corner/tree line where WW, cut corn and standing corn come together. Stiff west wind…and this is the biggest tree i have a stand in. If it turns south tmrw, i have a stand I’m dying to sit in! Good luck everyone!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Congrats to the young man!! Hopefully you were videoing it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have loved to video it but I was petrified to move. The 8pt knew something was wrong and the 3pt was sniffing our climbing stick. If I would have spooked those deer I would have felt worse than him. The 3pt walked down and smelled the arrow after he shot and wouldn't leave for 20 minutes. I still couldn't be happier for him to kill a nice buck on public land with his bow.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Tried getting up this morning for the drive and hunt in Kalamazoo but was to tired from work and hunting all week. Anyways I’m here now and in the tree. Nice and peaceful.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

anagranite said:


> I would have loved to video it but I was petrified to move. The 8pt knew something was wrong and the 3pt was sniffing our climbing stick. If I would have spooked those deer I would have felt worse than him. The 3pt walked down and smelled the arrow after he shot and wouldn't leave for 20 minutes. I still couldn't be happier for him to kill a nice buck on public land with his bow.


Congrats to him! And you!! I have had the opportunity to be with my son as he harvested 2 bucks, I’ll never forget the joy!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Fresh scrape and rub showed up over night. Im in the right area just need him to show up during daylight hours.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Groundsize said:


> Tried getting up this morning for the drive and hunt in Kalamazoo but was to tired from work and hunting all week. Anyways I’m here now and in the tree. Nice and peaceful.


I don't know how you were doing it, I love hunting and drive to Ohio for most of it. Staying up until 2am and getting up at 4-5am to drive 5 hours and hang stands will wear me out. Almost Don deboning my boys buck and then I'm driving back to Michigan, sleeping for a few hours and headed back with my wife and great friend.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> About ready to head back out. This morning was wild with nonstop buck action. Pretty sure there was a hot doe in the area. The big guy I'm after appeared to bed down close by and I'm hoping he's still there. This morning he passed tight behind my tree where I couldn't shoot. Getting closer.🙂


Only a matter of time, this afternoon. Calling it!
Good luck



Old lund said:


> Checking in at Clair county first sit in this woods for 2 seasons and look what I found where I normally sit
> View attachment 796585


Get em Doug... I'll do same tomorrow instead of today now and we'll both be tagged out and back on the perch


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

anagranite said:


> Boys first bow deer. I couldn't be more proud. He must get his patience and shooting skills from his mom.
> 
> Four Sita together and the only thing we've had was two deer blow at us. This morning we had a 3pt and this 8pt come down to us. The 3pt walked right to the base of our tree and the 8pt started acting funny with the wind. Then the 8pt walked straight away from us and didn't stop until he hit a shooting lane at 50 yds. I tried convincing my boy, with hand signals, to shoot the 3pt which was still 10 yds away bit he didn't want it.
> 
> ...


That’s awesome!!! Should be hooked for life now. Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Mom is hunting about 250 yards away tonight, she just sent me this pic


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's a super awesome picture.


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

I’m in. 20 yards from an active scrape. Let’s see what happens good luck all!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Checking in for the evening on food Plot hoping that the big boys aren't locked down and willing to come sniff around.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Pure gold baby!!! Thank you God for your Artwork!


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Been back on stand for about 15mins. Fingers crossed....one of the bigs has to screw up sooner or later.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Street said:


> Trying to lay one down tonight! Wind isn’t quite what they predicted but the thermals are just right. Sitting downwind of thick autumn olive thicket. Good luck, all!


Sounds like a Conwzy Twitty song

Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Back out in the stand on a torn up ridge. Lots of chasing going on up here from the look of the sign.


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

Was live from the chair this am and had 3 near the far tree line- then this one decided it liked tomatoes 

Who knew - maybe something for the food plot next year 









A few birds waiting their turn

Stay safe and harness up

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

anagranite said:


> Boys first bow deer. I couldn't be more proud. He must get his patience and shooting skills from his mom.
> 
> Four Sita together and the only thing we've had was two deer blow at us. This morning we had a 3pt and this 8pt come down to us. The 3pt walked right to the base of our tree and the 8pt started acting funny with the wind. Then the 8pt walked straight away from us and didn't stop until he hit a shooting lane at 50 yds. I tried convincing my boy, with hand signals, to shoot the 3pt which was still 10 yds away bit he didn't want it.
> 
> ...


Just the best…congrats to your son & you! Nice buck.


----------



## bacon27 (Mar 22, 2007)

First time back out hunting since 10/22. My schedule these days is a bit difficult but another SW wind & chilly allowed me to try again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Out this afternoon in Hillsdale. Warmer than I expected, and am surprised how crunchy the leaves are!! My experience this year has been few leaves on the ground, and the ones that were down were always wet. Maybe I will hear the deer coming tonight.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down, Saginaw County. Perfect night to hunt.

Kicked up deer in 2 different spots walking in. Not the ideal start. 

Walked by a brand new scrape coming in and as I look down from the stand I can see another new scrape.

Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Just finished round 1 of leaf removal from the yard this fall. Going to take a quick shower then head to the stand. Neighbor seen one of the big boys we are after last night just a few hundred yards from where I will be tonight. Here’s hoping!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Sitting a spot that had a bunch of does the other night. I saw a shooter at 1:50 on the way to processor. A few all dayers are probably in my future, they can be brutal when not much is moving though.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m in, this wind won’t stay steady and I thought about bailing a few times, I’ve been in the tree for a hour now. This morning was a bust only seen 4 turkey let’s hope tonight is better!
Flight


----------



## martin36 (Jul 2, 2020)

Playing hooky from college for all day sits today and tmrw in Osceola Co. Now have the pleasure of sitting downwind of the manure dispenser!! Good luck all!

View attachment 796609



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Boy is it quiet here in Clinton county. Not so much as a whisper of wind and still 2 hours of daylight. Not the ideal situation for this set up. I’m only about 12 feet off the ground and they like to come right under me here. Going to be tough to beat their ears tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

Hunted behind the house this morning in Kent county one doe and buttons. Had a button buck smacked by a van in front of the house last night. Up with family at the cabin in Lake county now and found some sign on state land. Never know right now. Unbelievably quiet.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

FullQuiver said:


> I'm going to cry. Missed a slam dunk shot on a nice 8 point with my crossbow. 18 yards broadside a rest and plenty of time.. Looks like my scope rail is loose. I'm a little bit sick 🤢..
> 
> I doubt that I will get another chance at him again..


I only know one other guy you know that shoots that bad....


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

monday 😊  'BUNCH'!!! a girls be going......the smell of love in the air!.....how it works 😁 I'll be in central Illinois 2 weeks.....did nothing here this week


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

Waif said:


> I only know one other guy you know that shoots that bad....


dedgoose 🤣🤣🤣 JK lol 😁😆😅


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Waif said:


> I only know one other guy you know that shoots that bad....


I know the guy. Heard he was undercover peta.. He's a deadeye just won't kill one for nothing..


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Got a peek at this UP buck this evening. He's a bit bigger than he looks in the pic, big body on him. I would guess 3 year old. Didn't come close enough, or out of the cover, unfortunately, but still a cool experience!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

3 does, bunch of turkeys. That’s a wrap folks!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

FullQuiver said:


> I know the guy. Heard he was undercover peta.. He's a deadeye just won't kill one for nothing..


Unlike your case in which a medium strength thread locker might cure the problem of a loose rail, my trying to fix the nut loose behind the trigger only resulted in a Smurf colored tongue..


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

A doe and small buck in opposite directions after that shooter made an appearance…getting closer….back at it tomorrow…onward 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Congrats to everyone that punched tags today. I didn't have a chance to check in because I was covered in deer most of the morning. Saw one shooter cruising back and forth at 60 yards. Think I got that spot dialed in now as far as rut tactics go, so I'll adjust and hit that area next week on my rut-cation. Have to work 12 hr shifts next three days, then back at it.


----------



## Bobcat78 (Feb 19, 2021)

FullQuiver said:


> I'm going to cry. Missed a slam dunk shot on a nice 8 point with my crossbow. 18 yards broadside a rest and plenty of time.. Looks like my scope rail is loose. I'm a little bit sick 🤢..
> 
> I doubt that I will get another chance at him again..


My first shot this year was at a nice 6 point at about 33 yards. Completely missed him. When I got home I went to check the sighting and I was missing one of the scope ring screws and my scope was able to slide forward and back maybe and inch. Now I religiously check them with an Allen before each hunt to make sure they aren't coming loose. Sucks but hopefully you get another shot


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

One possum at dark is all I saw. 
Not even a mouse could sneak through with how quiet it was.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Ended up seeing 4 fawns and a nice 2.5 year old 7 which followed the script to a T. Came down the trail at 15 yards stopped in my choice opening and extended his foreleg just so. Maybe he’ll do the same in a year or two safe until then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

fish RN said:


> Just finished round 1 of leaf removal from the yard this fall. Going to take a quick shower then head to the stand. Neighbor seen one of the big boys we are after last night just a few hundred yards from where I will be tonight. Here’s hoping!


Yep... Spent four hours on leaves today also.


----------



## KinOfDarwin (Jan 10, 2021)

Bobcat78 said:


> My first shot this year was at a nice 6 point at about 33 yards. Completely missed him. When I got home I went to check the sighting and I was missing one of the scope ring screws and my scope was able to slide forward and back maybe and inch. Now I religiously check them with an Allen before each hunt to make sure they aren't coming loose. Sucks but hopefully you get another shot


Oh lordy that is absolutely brutal. 

I bought a .350 axis for gun season. Shot three boxes (60rnds) and scope was jiggling. Instead of taking it in I just tore it down myself after coming up short handed with good advice on scope mounting.

After taking down my 350 scope and removing debris and old crap left on gun from factory I just blue locktite everything back on (even thin layer under mount itself) and bore sighting with a 20$ plastic rifle holder off Amazon just looking down the barrel trying to center the target my gun was off 3 inches!

With crossbow we did the same but just used a wide target and started at 10 yards. It’s not that spooky and you’ll never hear it jiggle or come loose again and you’ll feel closer to your weapon imo


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

FullQuiver said:


> I'm going to cry. Missed a slam dunk shot on a nice 8 point with my crossbow. 18 yards broadside a rest and plenty of time.. Looks like my scope rail is loose. I'm a little bit sick 🤢..
> 
> I doubt that I will get another chance at him again..


Don’t be so quick to throw in the towel. Several years ago I had a chip shot on a nice 8 point with my compound bow. Released arrow and limb of bow hit stand railing and exploded falling to the ground with the buck just looking up at me and walking away. Picked up my pile of bow took to shop to get put back together. Sitting in same stand the very next day the same 8 point comes by again and I didn’t screw up this time! True story. Crazy stuff happens out there at times.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Crazy fun night, saw 9 bucks only 1 was a shooter, but he stayed around 80 yards out. Had 2 dinks sparring 20 yards away, the bigger one snort wheezed 3 times which was really cool. They finished combining my corn around 2:00 today and the deer enjoyed it immensely, saw over 20 doe's feeding.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Went to town to pick up dinner tonight and there were deer everywhere. Most I have seen so far this year. I am 3 miles from town and it was crazy how many I saw there and back. Hard to believe nobody here connected tonight.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

KinOfDarwin said:


> Oh lordy that is absolutely brutal.
> 
> I bought a .350 axis for gun season. Shot three boxes (60rnds) and scope was jiggling. Instead of taking it in I just tore it down myself after coming up short handed with good advice on scope mounting.
> 
> ...


This right here gets over looked way to often. Any gun I own or plan to buy that has a scope is gonna get blue loctite and sitting for at least 24 hours before it's ever shot.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Bobcat78 said:


> My first shot this year was at a nice 6 point at about 33 yards. Completely missed him. When I got home I went to check the sighting and I was missing one of the scope ring screws and my scope was able to slide forward and back maybe and inch. Now I religiously check them with an Allen before each hunt to make sure they aren't coming loose. Sucks but hopefully you get another shot


Had a similar issue with a scope on a muzzleloader. Now I check every scope for movement before each hunt. Out of case check scope. 

Yeah it sucks. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Smoked coyote on the menu tonight.
Just before the shot


----------



## theangler (Dec 30, 2004)

Grandriverrat said:


> Went to town to pick up dinner tonight and there were deer everywhere. Most I have seen so far this year. I am 3 miles from town and it was crazy how many I saw there and back. Hard to believe nobody here connected tonight.


Same. Had to run to my parents at 7:30. It's only 3 miles away. Bet we saw 50 deer on the way there. 

Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Smoked coyote on the menu tonight.
> Just before the shot
> 
> View attachment 796673


Good job!


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

My 15 year old daughter had a good pass tonight. He was at ease prior to the picture.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I didn't end up seeing anything tonight, but earlier I mentioned that I saw a shooter at 1:50 on the way too the processor. Well I just looked at Adam Hays moonguide, and the hot time for today was 1:46pm. Coincidence or not? Does anyone have faith in his moonguide? The 7th-10th are his red moon days.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

MichMatt said:


> Had a similar issue with a scope on a muzzleloader. Now I check every scope for movement before each hunt. Out of case check scope.
> 
> Yeah it sucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Real good advice.Never had problem until I took my annual shot with my turkey gun in spring.Allways just need one make sure it’s good.But wasted 3 shells before I realize red dot was loose.than another one 4 resighting it.Piss me off because I had 10 shells left good for five years if I jhuntthat long .Now I did what you did with lock. Tight.Amd will check every time.First time I ever wasted shells for being stupid


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

One doe at the end. Beautiful afternoon in U.P.


----------



## trailtrimmer (Nov 22, 2010)

FullQuiver said:


> I'm going to cry. Missed a slam dunk shot on a nice 8 point with my crossbow. 18 yards broadside a rest and plenty of time.. Looks like my scope rail is loose. I'm a little bit sick 🤢..
> 
> I doubt that I will get another chance at him again..



I missed an easy 20-25 yard shot two weeks ago, bolt flew right underneath.

Thought it was me, then the left limb delaminated the next morning. 😕 Hope it's just a tweak and an easy fix.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

5pt
Vertical bow
Genesee county private


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Guy's hunting corn are in !! Need to learn to plant my whole back sanctuary in corn...


My buddy had a two row planter that I used, it actually needed some repairs because it only put down seed and no fertilizer. So I broadcast fertilizer over the top which isn’t as good, but I’m thrilled how the corn turned out. I ended up buying the planter for $300, which was the deal. I fixed fertilizer so it works now. I’m going to plant corn every year from now on, the deer love it and it gives them cover


----------



## redtick (May 4, 2009)

Well, my pride compels me not to post this, but in the interest of full disclosure, I got my third recurve deer tonight. I am embarrassed at that shot. We've all had a shot we wish we could take back, but I immediately knew at release this was bad bad. It was about to spook and my brain went into a very dumb form of autopilot. Thankfully for this poor thing I got an artery and it died quicker than deer I've lung shot before.

Good luck and aim small to everyone still logging time in the stand. Don't go braindead when it's time to release like me.

Young bucks were going nuts tonight, lots of magic left to experience out there.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Wasman2. said:


> 5pt
> Vertical bow
> Genesee county private


Congrats


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> Smoked coyote on the menu tonight.
> Just before the shot
> 
> View attachment 796673


Good shooting FP!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Wasman2. said:


> 5pt
> Vertical bow
> Genesee county private


Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

redtick said:


> Well, my pride compels me not to post this, but in the interest of full disclosure, I got my third recurve deer tonight. I am embarrassed at that shot. We've all had a shot we wish we could take back, but I immediately knew at release this was bad bad. It was about to spook and my brain went into a very dumb form of autopilot. Thankfully for this poor thing I got an artery and it died quicker than deer I've lung shot before.
> 
> Good luck and aim small to everyone still logging time in the stand. Don't go braindead when it's time to release like me.
> 
> ...




Just wondering....where did you hit it at?


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Bobcat78 said:


> My first shot this year was at a nice 6 point at about 33 yards. Completely missed him. When I got home I went to check the sighting and I was missing one of the scope ring screws and my scope was able to slide forward and back maybe and inch. Now I religiously check them with an Allen before each hunt to make sure they aren't coming loose. Sucks but hopefully you get another shot


On the positive side would rather miss than get stuck with a track and realize that you shouldered him...or worse landed a slow fatal.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I've got 50 acres of corn. Deer like it so much I get about a 40% yield. Between deer, *****, and Sand Hill cranes... Fill your freezers.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

redtick said:


> Well, my pride compels me not to post this, but in the interest of full disclosure, I got my third recurve deer tonight. I am embarrassed at that shot. We've all had a shot we wish we could take back, but I immediately knew at release this was bad bad. It was about to spook and my brain went into a very dumb form of autopilot. Thankfully for this poor thing I got an artery and it died quicker than deer I've lung shot before.
> 
> Good luck and aim small to everyone still logging time in the stand. Don't go braindead when it's time to release like me.
> 
> ...


I hit a little 10 point in the femoral leg artery once. He jumped the string. Cleanest kill I ever made. He ran 30m into the bean field and fell over. Bone dry when I cut him open. Best venison I ever had.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

bobberbill said:


> I hit a little 10 point in the femoral leg artery once. He jumped the string. Cleanest kill I ever made. He ran 30m into the bean field and fell over. Bone dry when I cut him open. Best venison I ever had.


Long ago a friend bobbled from a limb he was sitting on and hit a femoral artery.
Looked like a small washtub pool of blood was dumped , and a very short run.


----------



## redtick (May 4, 2009)

Sprytle said:


> Just wondering....where did you hit it at?


Femoral artery. Yup. I could tell you an excuse, but there is none, it was a terrible release. The only good thing I did was sharpen the s*** out of my broadhead which cut real nice. Everything else was amateur hour.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

redtick said:


> Femoral artery. Yup. I could tell you an excuse, but there is none, it was a terrible release. The only good thing I did was sharpen the s*** out of my broadhead which cut real nice. Everything else was amateur hour.


Some times it's better to be lucky than good. I always take the win, as some days that won't be the case.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

On Target said:


> I didn't end up seeing anything tonight, but earlier I mentioned that I saw a shooter at 1:50 on the way too the processor. Well I just looked at Adam Hays moonguide, and the hot time for today was 1:46pm. Coincidence or not? Does anyone have faith in his moonguide? The 7th-10th are his red moon days.


O yeah, I will be doing all day sits,nov 7 through 10.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

MrFysch said:


> I've been waiting many years to bowhunt this week before rifle season. Usually racing to close out a job and then scrambling to get my rifle stand ready a couple days before season starts.


 I got to retire at 52, Today, it is my birthday I am 70. I don
t regret a day. good luck my friend


----------

